# Jcb Warning Light



## mr snow (Feb 17, 2005)

I Have 2004 Jcb 214s Backhoe, When I Start It The Warning Light On Front Console Sometimes Flashes 1,2 Or 3 Times. Can't Find In Manual What This Means? Any Idea?


----------

